# Cpc needed asap in dfw



## Thouvenel (Jan 10, 2013)

I work for HCA, a contract position has opened up for a certified coder with billing experience for the DFW area.  Please contact Kristy Smith for more information at kristy.smith@hcahealthcare.com


Good luck!!


----------



## AmandaM2153 (Jan 10, 2013)

Is there any possibility of it being a remote position? I am a CPC with 7 years billing/coding experience.

Thank you!
Amanda Manning


----------



## Thouvenel (Jan 11, 2013)

Amanda,

I don't have any details, please contact Kristy Smith.  They asked me to post the position on AAPC since I am a member.


----------

